# Motorola Announces That Bionic Will Get JB Update



## bigtex52 (Oct 24, 2011)

Link is here: https://forums.motorola.com/pages/00add97d6c


----------



## gchahinian (Jun 10, 2011)

i legit just got a boner....


----------



## azshorty2003 (Nov 4, 2011)

Now if there was only a hard date for it. It just says 'Will be updated to 4.1'. Doesn't say anything about 'Before 2013'


----------



## dgdave (Jun 13, 2011)

Q1 next year.


----------



## ParkerNisbet1 (Feb 27, 2012)

dgdave said:


> Q1 next year.


haha yeah right... considering the time it took for Ice Cream Sandwich to make it to the Bionic, I have a feeling it could very well take all 2013 to get Jelly Bean to us...


----------



## almahix (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm not holding my breath.

This is my first visit to the Bionic forms in a long while and I am surprised that I don't see any custom JB Roms yet. Have the developers all moved on to the nexus and razr models?


----------



## bigtex52 (Oct 24, 2011)

The jump to JB is just a minor update after ICS. Still, the wheels of VZW turn sssslllllllooooooooooooowwwwwwllllyyyyy..........


----------



## fightinillini94 (Jul 18, 2011)

almahix said:


> I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> This is my first visit to the Bionic forms in a long while and I am surprised that I don't see any custom JB Roms yet. Have the developers all moved on to the nexus and razr models?


they moved to other forums


----------



## steve125 (Mar 31, 2012)

Rombot.org has cm 10 and jb aokp kexec and non kexec builds and safe strap 3rd

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## digitalr0gue (Oct 18, 2012)

Hashcode moved his AOKP/CM10 roms here :

http://goo.im/devs/hashcode/targa/

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

